# Fire box modifications



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey all I wanted to show a side comparison of my smoker compared to a true offset smoker and see what you guys think If I should have this fire box welded differently..im still getting fire wood particles sometimes in my smoke chamber grate closest to the fire box side..u see my fire box vs the fat stack one? Seems like mine is too short and not welded right as opposed to the fat stack set up..i have a 250 gallon cook chamber


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 1, 2021)

Can't help you on the dimensions but maybe reach out to 

 daveomak
 . Can you post a pic of the inside of firebox and a pic from inside the cc looking towards firebox?


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Mar 1, 2021)

Will do.i have pics of the inside looking towards that's deflector or whatever it's cook it's like an angled metal lip..


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 1, 2021)

That's what I was wondering. my baffling looks to be extended a bit further than yours and could be the issue with ash making it's way into the cook chamber. I'll send a pic of mine tomorrow to give you an idea of the difference. The opening into the cook chamber looks sufficient though. Might need to extend that plate out a bit. As previously said though can't help with firebox dimensions. I'll get back with some pics tomorrow. Would be a pretty easy fix though if that's the issue


----------



## kmmamm (Mar 1, 2021)

My guess is the firebox may not necessarily be the root cause.  Here are a few scars from my ash past...... stirring the coals or scooping ash during the cook, throwing in splits rather than laying  them on top of the coals.   Setting up so the fb oriented into the wind or on a slope such that the fb is downhill.


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jake I'll measure tomorrow and put them on here the fire box just looks so oddly short compared to the size of the cook chamber. Kmmamm I'll keep that in mind because I think today i was a bit careless i think adding splits dropping temps and stirring that fire up more than i should have like I was digging for gold and it was like 30 mph gusts today and turning this smoker without a dolly is hard hahaha..


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 1, 2021)

Might as well post up a full size smoker pic


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Mar 2, 2021)

Fire box is 30 1/2 wide and 23 3/4 in height


----------

